# New Pics Finally



## NismoGirl2001 (Apr 30, 2002)

Ok it's been a while since I posted new pics in this forum. So here we go.


Audio/Video/Interior

















Exterior


----------



## NismoGirl2001 (Apr 30, 2002)

Notice anything different in the back?


----------



## NismoGirl2001 (Apr 30, 2002)

The pics are working for me, but someone told me they aren't working for them. Post if you can see them or not .Thanks


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Pics aren't working...


----------



## NismoGirl2001 (Apr 30, 2002)

image station is down i guess ,hopefully theywill be up soon.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Just kidding...


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Where are the pics?


----------



## NismoGirl2001 (Apr 30, 2002)

Switched host's ,should be fixed now


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

isn't fixed. must be image tag. are you sure you tried <img src=http://www.somethingoranother.com/yourpage/thepic.jpg> ?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

works for me.. dont know wat u guys are talkin about..

looks good nismogirl..


----------



## Freakin' Rican (Aug 23, 2002)

no more black out taillights


----------



## NismoGirl2001 (Apr 30, 2002)

No more 97 VTEC lisence plate either


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

I can see the pics they are nice!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

That B13 looks familiar too.... Love the headlights too.


----------



## NismoGirl2001 (Apr 30, 2002)

Thats my baby Jay's car, although its getting parted out and sold right now


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

nice setup......Whats next?


----------



## 01LTD (Sep 28, 2002)

Very nice. I was going to mention no more VTEC97 plate but you beat me to it. Anyways. Nice work and keep it up.


----------



## NismoGirl2001 (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks everyone. I have spent a lot of time and effort on making my car the way I want it. I would love to get cams, pullies,and a header but due to Jay and I wanting to get a house in the spring that stuff is on hold for right now.


----------



## 01LTD (Sep 28, 2002)

Keep it up. I really want projector headlamps..........


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

NismoGirl --- the B15's getting nicer and nicer every time. Great addition with the bronze wheels!


----------



## NismoGirl2001 (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks guys. I actually just bought a Hotshot Gen 5 header for it a couple days ago. Hopefully I can put it on in the next couple weeks or so


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

WOOOOOHOOOOOOO!!


----------



## NismoGirl2001 (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm so excited about the header. I have wanted one for a long time and I can't wait to put it on


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Amy, so this is where you've been hiding! Did you post these pics at B15? Nice setup as always girl!


----------

